# فيديوهات لتعليم اللحام بالأوكسي أسيتيلين من الألف إلى الياء للتحميل



## mraheem2004 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هذه أول مواضيعي في هذا المنتدى والذي طالما ساعدني في أيام دراستي وحتى بعد تخرجي لا يمكنني الاستغناء عنه

في هذا الموضوع فيديوهات (60 فيديو) لتعليم اللحام بالأوكسي أسيتيلين من الالف إلى الياء
هذه الفيديوهات مقسمة الى أجزاء صغيرة منفصلة يسهل تحميلها بشكل منفصل ويمكن مشاهدتها مباشرة على الموقع الذي يتم التحميل منه (4shared)


أرجوا أن تحوز الفيديوهات على إعجابكم وأرجو منكم الدعاء لي ولوالداي بكل خير إنه على كل شيء قدير

والأن

أترككم مع روابط التحميل

​http://www.4shared.com/file/75650569/3ef3156f/_2__V196.html​​​​http://www.4shared.com/file/75655305/524c7242/_2__V229.html​​​​http://www.4shared.com/file/73408424/6a0f54f/V003.html​​​​http://www.4shared.com/file/74923867/262761a4/V016.html​​​​http://www.4shared.com/file/74924457/99c7f3ba/V018.html​​​​http://www.4shared.com/file/74926722/ea3e720/V020.html​​​​http://www.4shared.com/file/74925170/8be2a115/V024.html​​​​http://www.4shared.com/file/74927128/524715e9/V030.html​​​​http://www.4shared.com/file/74927796/52869d97/V032.html​​​​http://www.4shared.com/file/74928655/3e9bf940/V037.html​​​​http://www.4shared.com/file/74929081/306958c3/V048.html​​​​http://www.4shared.com/file/74930761/ebcd05f2/V050.html​​​​http://www.4shared.com/file/74931628/4f037500/V059A.html​​​​http://www.4shared.com/file/75541187/43898141/V062.html​​​​http://www.4shared.com/file/75541637/a5324e0f/V066.html​​​​http://www.4shared.com/file/75544633/95817a24/V067.html​​​​http://www.4shared.com/file/75545337/2c9b1bb3/V082.html​​​​http://www.4shared.com/file/75545946/194a3834/V097.html​​​​http://www.4shared.com/file/75548615/402022b/V099.html​​​​http://www.4shared.com/file/75550395/32c44b97/V105.html​​​​http://www.4shared.com/file/75551620/1f2dc35d/V111.html​​​​http://www.4shared.com/file/75552364/6852af45/V114.html​​​​http://www.4shared.com/file/75553052/10e6808f/V115A.html​​​​http://www.4shared.com/file/75554012/e95d7d32/V122.html​​​​http://www.4shared.com/file/75554426/c2144234/V124.html​​​​http://www.4shared.com/file/75555865/8ed7488b/V125.html​​​​http://www.4shared.com/file/75631236/e18878fb/V130.html​​​​http://www.4shared.com/file/75631751/2f7d8835/V131.html​​​​http://www.4shared.com/file/75632245/25751068/V132.html​​​​http://www.4shared.com/file/75634094/c133d501/V133.html​​​​http://www.4shared.com/file/75635163/61b1513f/V138.html​​​​http://www.4shared.com/file/75638306/b66f0e85/V141.html​​​​http://www.4shared.com/file/75639674/a9575ce0/V144.html​​​​http://www.4shared.com/file/75640035/7199465a/V152.html​​​​http://www.4shared.com/file/75640626/f5065a13/V159.html​​​​http://www.4shared.com/file/75641013/1270e688/V160.html​​​​http://www.4shared.com/file/75641445/816d1f24/V162.html​​​​http://www.4shared.com/file/75643557/ddb3edf5/V163.html​​​​http://www.4shared.com/file/75644507/3d132109/V179.html​​​​http://www.4shared.com/file/75645853/f76de563/V181.html​​​​http://www.4shared.com/file/75646313/8de16068/V189.html​​​​http://www.4shared.com/file/75648034/c32a5e23/V190.html​​​​http://www.4shared.com/file/75649160/4e632d/V193.html​​​​http://www.4shared.com/file/75649867/91fbcd01/V196.html​​​​http://www.4shared.com/file/75651404/af66c306/V200.html​​​​http://www.4shared.com/file/75652284/71879a52/V203.html​​​​http://www.4shared.com/file/75652938/9790e053/V210.html​​​​http://www.4shared.com/file/75653682/2751f0de/V229.html​​​​http://www.4shared.com/file/75657387/de9251ed/V234.html​​​​http://www.4shared.com/file/75658939/8f2a30a1/V244.html​​​​http://www.4shared.com/file/75661802/8bfe587/V248.html​​​​http://www.4shared.com/file/75664078/9ee63bd4/V260.html​​​​http://www.4shared.com/file/75665936/aa5f8f3d/V260R.html​​​​http://www.4shared.com/file/75666798/af23c854/V279.html​​​​http://www.4shared.com/file/75668516/6319cc06/V281R.html​​​​http://www.4shared.com/file/75670850/1e1a3e3b/V282.html​​​​http://www.4shared.com/file/75672156/52a1680a/V287.html​​​​http://www.4shared.com/file/75673386/5c37a54c/V293.html​​​​http://www.4shared.com/file/75674131/bff405f3/V299.html​​​​http://www.4shared.com/file/75675413/ddbba3d3/V303.html​


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرجو من إدارة المنتدي إذا وجدت في هذه الفيديوهات نفعا أن تقوم بتثبيت الموضوع
​


----------



## mraheem2004 (7 يناير 2010)

سبحان الله الموضوع اتعمل بالكربون في كل المنتديات المختلفه
حتى النص اللي فيه أول مواضيعي وشكر لهذا المنتدى وطلب الدعاء ممن يستفيد من هذه الفيديوهات

مش مهم

المهم ياريت اللي نقل الموضوع لمنتديات تانيه ونسبه لنفسة يدعيلي انا ووالدي وبس وانا مسامحة على النقل

المهم انتشار الفائده


----------

